# Music Sales Down



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/ITFacts/?p=15724

Headline:
* "European music sales down 8.3% in 2008 "*


> Despite global digital sales growing 24.1 % to $3.78 bln and performance income by 16.2% in 2008, European music sales finished down 8.3% at $18.4 bln after a 15.4% collapse in physical sales.


Cashed Link
CNN_Money
Headline:
*" Music sales down in 2008" *
qxcerpts>


> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) -- U.S. album sales slid for a seventh time in eight years in 2008 as growth in the digital arena, one of the few bright spots in the ailing music industry, slowed, according to industry data.





> Total album sales fell 14% to 428.4 million units during the 52-week period ended Dec. 28, according to retail data collected by tracking firm Nielsen SoundScan.
> 
> This follows a 15% drop in 2007, and sets a new low since the firm began monitoring sales in 1991. Sales have plummeted 45% from the industry's high-water mark of 785.1 million units in 2000, due largely to Internet piracy and competition from other forms of entertainment such as video games.


* " Sales have plummeted 45% from the industry's high-water mark of 785.1 million units in 2000, due largely to Internet piracy and competition from other forms of entertainment such as video games." *

http://www.reuters.com/article/industryNews/idUSTRE53K5VY20090421
Headline:
* "Global music sales down 8 percent in 2008: IFPI "*
excerpt>


> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Global recorded music sales fell by more than 8 percent in 2008 to $18.42 billion led by a sharp drop-off in sales in the United States, according to the world music trade body IFPI.


Looks like piracy is not good for the music business after all


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Good im so happy for them ,looks like the music industry has finally met cancer ,thank god!!! _GOOD RIDDANCE!!!_

Soon file sharing will be unstoppable and take over the world!!!

HA HA HA HA!!!

This just means art will become a hobby in stead of a job as the music industry portrays it.

Harder working more talented musicians making music form the soul as individuals can never be a bad thing.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

The above response has become debate material, imo
http://forums.techguy.org/6952064-post2.html

and can be discussed in this Civ Debate thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/864392-pro-piracy-illegal-file-sharing.html#post6952064


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's not forget the economy might have something to do with lack of disposable income for the target audience.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Let's not forget the economy might have something to do with lack of disposable income for the target audience.


!

Is that debate I see ?



The time period seems long enough and covers better economic times, too....that the consistent decline seems representative of piracy......but economics is obviously a factor to consider.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You see debate everywhere.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

could it be that no one likes their new sounds? 
I wouldn't waste my time downloading, listening or buying anything new, muais should have a melody and not noise making, banging, or screaming.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't disagree with that sentiment, I feel the same way.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL 936

Im early aged and many of my friends around the same listen to mindless ''ruckus'' ,im probably the one of the few in my group that openly doesn't care how old or strange people think my vast music genera is ,and on the other hand there is always a group of protective sponge bobs that will eat anything MTV pushes out and then call me a jealous hater because i wont play lil wayne in my car ,EVER!!!


----------

